# Members missing in action.



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't help but notice a few missing members of late, any one know what happened to the following?

‌@Echo

‌@Merkleman

‌@IGotTekkers

Feel free to add your own members missing in action


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

@gymgym


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@jalex


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> Can't help but notice a few missing members of late, any one know what happened to the following?
> 
> ‌@Echo
> 
> ...


Phew!

I thought you'd chopped your cock off!!


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Merkleman is travelling or pondering on the Idea, he'll back in a week asking advice whether to put cheese on his pasta or some sh1t topic, guy can't decide s**t for himself.

Tekkers must be serving time in HMP, deems a dodgy fella hah. Mr Dianabol man.

Not sure about echo.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Not heard from @The L Man in a long time


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Verno said:


> Phew!
> 
> I thought you'd chopped your cock off!!


why would that concern you??? Is it because you wouldn't have a penis to suck on?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

barsnack said:


> why would that concern you??? Is it because you wouldn't have a penis to suck on?


calm it down snack bar, there's plenty to go around.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

barsnack said:


> why would that concern you??? Is it because you wouldn't have a penis to suck on?





BettySwallocks said:


> calm it down snack bar, there's plenty to go around.


As bettyswallocks says barsnack we can still all share!


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

I heard @IGotTekkers was doing time after running a prostitution empire from his 2 birth caravan???


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Best.username said:


> I heard @igottekkers was doing time after running a prostitution empire from his 2 birth caravan???


@igothoes


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

BettySwallocks said:


> @igothoes


I got hoes,

I gotta pimp,

So I gon pimp pimp pimp everyday

I got aids

I gotta cure

So im gona wrap wrap wrap all the time


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> @gymgym


wasn't he that kn0b who said he worked for the security services and could kill you with his big toe?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

naturalun said:


> Not sure about echo.


Last thing I heard of Echo was he was going to start a stupidly big cycle, lasting for a year, hope it didn't kill him :/


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tekkers is in my dungeon just hanging there crying :thumb:


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Maybe someday @Hae will be here when he grows some balls and leaves


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

‌@Hae what's your opinion on the above, ya lil' indian.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Not heard from @The L Man in a long time


@The L Man and @Merkleman both disappearing at the same time...


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Echo probably OD's on DNP

Merkleman is probably running the ket scene in ibiza.

and well I think anyone in the know on this forum will know where tekkers is


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Ewen

Queenie

Scoobs

Hdu


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Huntingground

Ewen

Merkleman


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> Ewen
> 
> Queenie
> 
> ...


HDU posted the other day and got banned :lol:


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

Breda

Ausbuilt

Milky

but that gymgym bloke was an epic addition to the site,miss his posts :whistling:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

@Milky went his separate way to set up a zyzz appreciation forum.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Starz said:


> Huntingground
> 
> Ewen
> 
> Merkleman


ewen's still about under another alias, although he's a bit ill at the moment from what I gather.

still see HG posting on TM.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Could really do with some Zorrin banter, but still not convinced he and teks weren't the same poster.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

MrM said:


> Could really do with some Zorrin banter, but still not convinced he and teks weren't the same poster.


I miss Zorrin and his stories about his cat


----------



## criscross85 (Aug 24, 2015)

Maybe all spams pushing labs and then changing accs  real talk i guess


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

A1243R said:


> HDU posted the other day and got banned :lol:


What did he post?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Big George said:


> What did he post?


He is on holiday in Egypt. Asked where to get some stuff there.

Can't see why the lad would be banned for that. It's legal to buy out there. I posted a similar thread about Thailand.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

sammym said:


> He is on holiday in Egypt. Asked where to get some stuff there.
> 
> Can't see why the lad would be banned for that. It's legal to buy out there. I posted a similar thread about Thailand.


probably cause he's a knob... Not sure why he's been banded tho


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@the wee man

He's not been here for long but I'm missing the "cheers Shaun"


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Skye666 said:


> Tekkers is in my dungeon just hanging there crying :thumb:


At least he can finally claim to be well hung without telling porkies.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Heavyassweights


----------



## Merkleman (Oct 4, 2013)

I've been away planning things, as somebody guessed earlier lol. Little update..

Sent my CV to about 60 hotels in Cyprus and had nothing back, so I've sacked that plan off. Been looking at these Round The World Tickets on Statravel.co.uk and decided I'm gonna do that instead. But I don't wanna cram it all into a year, I want to do bits at a time and come back to the UK regularly and make it last. My first trip is gonna be South East Asia pretty soon, gonna go over there for about 2-3 months, plan to visit Thailand, Indonesia, Philippines, Malaysia, Borneo. I think the plane ticket will cost me around 1 - 1.5k for all flights and my living costs will be around 2k, so a total of 3 grand for 2-3 months away. I've worked it out that I'll have around 15 grand to spend on travelling, when I start running low I'm gonna go over to somewhere like Australia where I can work.

Been thinking about getting back into the gym too, but then I think to myself what's the point if I'm gonna go travelling? I won't be able to eat and train properly when I'm in other countries will I?

Thoughts about the plan!?!?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> I've been away planning things, as somebody guessed earlier lol. Little update..
> 
> Sent my CV to about 60 hotels in Cyprus and had nothing back, so I've sacked that plan off. Been looking at these Round The World Tickets on Statravel.co.uk and decided I'm gonna do that instead. But I don't wanna cram it all into a year, I want to do bits at a time and come back to the UK regularly and make it last. My first trip is gonna be South East Asia pretty soon, gonna go over there for about 2-3 months, plan to visit Thailand, Indonesia, Philippines, Malaysia, Borneo. I think the plane ticket will cost me around 1 - 1.5k for all flights and my living costs will be around 2k, so a total of 3 grand for 2-3 months away. I've worked it out that I'll have around 15 grand to spend on travelling, when I start running low I'm gonna go over to somewhere like Australia where I can work.
> 
> ...


Just get back in the gym. I thought Weatherburn was training you anyhow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Starz said:


> Huntingground
> 
> Ewen
> 
> Merkleman


I'm always about mate, just not updating my blog on here as too busy.

Essentially, I needed a health reset as BP went very high and RHR was over 120. My extracurricular activities allied to the massive gear usage precipitated this so I stopped all gear and stopped drinking.

BP now 110/70, RHR 70, bloods back clean and ECG on 14th Sep.

Obviously, I am planning a monster cycle to celebrate my new health so I start on 15th 

All will be posted on my blog on here and TM.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I'm always about mate, just not updating my blog on here as too busy.
> 
> Essentially, I needed a health reset as BP went very high and RHR was over 120. My extracurricular activities allied to the massive gear usage precipitated this so I stopped all gear and stopped drinking.
> 
> ...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Thoughts about the plan!?!?


you can wear your UK-M hoodie


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> I've been away planning things, as somebody guessed earlier lol. Little update..
> 
> Sent my CV to about 60 hotels in Cyprus and had nothing back, so I've sacked that plan off. Been looking at these Round The World Tickets on Statravel.co.uk and decided I'm gonna do that instead. But I don't wanna cram it all into a year, I want to do bits at a time and come back to the UK regularly and make it last. My first trip is gonna be South East Asia pretty soon, gonna go over there for about 2-3 months, plan to visit Thailand, Indonesia, Philippines, Malaysia, Borneo. I think the plane ticket will cost me around 1 - 1.5k for all flights and my living costs will be around 2k, so a total of 3 grand for 2-3 months away. I've worked it out that I'll have around 15 grand to spend on travelling, when I start running low I'm gonna go over to somewhere like Australia where I can work.
> 
> ...


Sounds epic.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I'm always about mate, just not updating my blog on here as too busy.
> 
> Essentially, I needed a health reset as BP went very high and RHR was over 120. My extracurricular activities allied to the massive gear usage precipitated this so I stopped all gear and stopped drinking.
> 
> ...


Ahh, I see mate.

Stay safe fella! :thumbup1:

Hahahaa!  play it safe as can be, when you do, no joke, when Health's at concern.

I'll stay tuned & keep a look out for when you update your blog mate.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> I've been away planning things, as somebody guessed earlier lol. Little update..
> 
> Sent my CV to about 60 hotels in Cyprus and had nothing back, so I've sacked that plan off. Been looking at these Round The World Tickets on Statravel.co.uk and decided I'm gonna do that instead. But I don't wanna cram it all into a year, I want to do bits at a time and come back to the UK regularly and make it last. My first trip is gonna be South East Asia pretty soon, gonna go over there for about 2-3 months, plan to visit Thailand, Indonesia, Philippines, Malaysia, Borneo. I think the plane ticket will cost me around 1 - 1.5k for all flights and my living costs will be around 2k, so a total of 3 grand for 2-3 months away. I've worked it out that I'll have around 15 grand to spend on travelling, when I start running low I'm gonna go over to somewhere like Australia where I can work.
> 
> ...


Now then,

How do my man, I've got quiet a few mates, doing things like that, I'd still train, wherever you go & providing you can, just a simple split or something, wouldn't worry so much about diet etc, but to just train to enjoy training & to reap benefit, any is better than none, I say. I haven't trained in 5 weeks myself, due to being so busy atm, getting back hopefully next week or so though.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Best.username said:


> I heard @IGotTekkers was doing time after running a prostitution empire from his 2 birth caravan???


this is a great idea. Thanks for the business idea


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

@simonthepieman


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Weeman


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

@DeskSitter


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> @DeskSitter


Banned.

Not sure why, think it was something to do with him and Saxondale chasing each other from thread to thread trying to bum each other. The sexual tension in the atmosphere was unbearable.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Prince Adam said:


> @simonthepieman


Think he has a baby now, no doubt keeping him very busy/sleep deprived.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@HDU where are you


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> @HDU where are you


Last seen getting his god awful gyno sorted.


----------



## Merkleman (Oct 4, 2013)

RIP to the fallen warriors of UKM.

John Andrew

Desksitter

Saxondale

The L Man

And many more


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> RIP to the fallen warriors of UKM.
> 
> John Andrew
> 
> ...


Regards Dave


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> RIP to the fallen warriors of UKM.
> 
> John Andrew
> 
> ...


How come you're Bronze with only 45 posts Merks?


----------



## Merkleman (Oct 4, 2013)

latblaster said:


> How come you're Bronze with only 45 posts Merks?


I run this joint


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> RIP to the fallen warriors of UKM.
> 
> John Andrew
> 
> ...


You forgot @nitrogen he's gone.

Oh wait, no, he came back after a couple of hours.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

DappaDonDave said:


> You forgot @nitrogen he's gone.
> 
> Oh wait, no, he came back after a couple of hours.


Funny was more than a couple of hours :whistling:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

@Natty Steve'@


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> Funny was more than a couple of hours :whistling:


didn't feel like it.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

DappaDonDave said:


> didn't feel like it.


Well you must be missing me, mentioning and replying.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

What happened to nattystevo?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> Well you must be missing me, mentioning and replying.


Indeed, without nitrogen we have no air, without air, we can't breathe...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> What happened to nattystevo?


Heart exploded


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> What happened to nattystevo?


I haven't seen him around since he tried to put his point across in Britain First thread. Him and @DatGuy had a disagreement. Think mods blocked it......


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

DappaDonDave said:


> Indeed, without nitrogen we have no air, without air, we can't breathe...


This is what I call a diplomatic reply, although I sense f**k you nitrogen :thumb


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

banzi said:


> What happened to nattystevo?


Got a spot infection from his last pin.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> RIP to the fallen warriors of UKM.
> 
> John Andrew
> 
> ...


Shame your John Andrew profile never got thru unnoticed!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ser...... :wub:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

members leave or have time off for varying reasons (i took a 6 month break myself) , thou tbh i can see why some people are leaving - with the amount of open insults and trolling im starting to wonder whats happening / has happened with the moderators.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

aqualung said:


> members leave or have time off for varying reasons (i took a 6 month break myself) , thou tbh i can see why some people are leaving - with the amount of open insults and trolling im starting to wonder whats happening / has happened with the moderators.


they're down to 5%



MissMartinez said:


> Cheers Shaun


Ahhhhh I really miss Shaun :crying:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

aqualung said:


> members leave or have time off for varying reasons (*i took a 6 month break myself)* , thou tbh i can see why some people are leaving - with the amount of open insults and trolling im starting to wonder whats happening / has happened with the moderators.


and no one noticed.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Hilly

Tommy 10

rossco


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

banzi said:


> What happened to nattystevo?


He's on cycle and gone full roid rage


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

banzi said:


> and no one noticed.


Harsh

I noticed 

Sigma


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

banzi said:


> and no one noticed.


Quite the contrary as it happens.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

What happened to jalex, seemed a decent fella and always debated respectfully from what I saw.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> What happened to jalex, seemed a decent fella and always debated respectfully from what I saw.
> 
> What happened to jalex, seemed a decent fella and always debated respectfully from what I saw.


Yes, he was a good guy, up for a bit of banter.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Apple....& Rolex too. Couple of sound fellows..

:whistling:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Jnape25

I miss him, he was so cute


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

superpube said:


> Jnape25
> 
> I miss him, he was so cute, no **** yes ****


fixed


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

banzi said:


> What happened to nattystevo?


He was over on TM the other day.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smitch said:


> He was over on TM the other day.


I dont go there anymore, banned you see, they couldnt handle the reality of genetic limitations.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ryda


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

megatron


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Armitage Shanks said:


> megatron


he posted the other day,


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

banzi said:


> he posted the other day,


Really? I hope he starts posting again more frequently


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

@‌echo gone these days?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Apple....& Rolex too. Couple of sound fellows..


lol same weren't they?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

@Barbell mafia - I miss his videos, Scumbagz!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> What happened to jalex, seemed a decent fella and always debated respectfully from what I saw.


I know where he is.... He got banned a few times but he does lurk  if you know his style of posting you'll meet him



Smitch said:


> He was over on TM the other day.


was he really? Is his name the same?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

banzi said:


> I dont go there anymore, banned you see, they couldnt handle the reality of genetic limitations.


you aren't banned anymore... You don't have a cross through your name


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

A1243R said:


> you aren't banned anymore... You don't have a cross through your name


permanently banned it said

Anyway, why would I go back and give them the benefit of my knowledge and experience. 

Hardly any posting activity on there to be honest


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Mrssalvatore

Where did she go - knows alot about fixing phones. Nice lady.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> I know where he is.... He got banned a few times but he does lurk  if you know his style of posting you'll meet him
> 
> was he really? Is his name the same?


Same name yeah.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I know where he is.... He got banned a few times but he does lurk  if you know his style of posting you'll meet himwas he really? Is his name the same?


Yeah I spotted him but was keeping it on the low low


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

latblaster said:


> @Mrssalvatore
> 
> Where did she go - knows alot about fixing phones. Nice lady.


Squatting and Deadlifting in the gym whilst claiming disability benefits because she has a bad back.

Srs


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Boys what have yous done to Tommy Bannanas, he must of took the huff.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Squatting and Deadlifting in the gym whilst claiming disability benefits because she has a bad back.
> 
> Srs


lol


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

latblaster said:


> @Mrssalvatore
> 
> Where did she go - knows alot about fixing phones. Nice lady.


Same with lovelylady she not been on here in a while or big trev


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Colin said:


> Boys what have yous done to Tommy Bannanas, he must of took the huff.


Probably got fed up with arguing against a brick wall(s) I imagine


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Captain Lats....ain't seen him in a long while. Decent bloke.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Probably got fed up with arguing against a brick wall(s) I imagine


Or perhaps promoting strength & "conditioning" when he wasn't himself.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Colin said:


> Or perhaps promoting strength & "conditioning" when he wasn't himself.


He is doing well and progressing in his chosen area/specification/focus - can't ask for any more than that can you (or you can, but you're being unrealistic).


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

TinyTom hasn't been on for ages either.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Duranman

Save me posting tomorrow.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Duranman
> 
> Save me posting tomorrow.


rip


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just remembered "Stuey" - he was bonkers, really mad. Huge biceps allegedly, wanted to scrap with everyone. Crackers! Think he was alright really.

Anyone remember that Russian Bird...."Kritinna"...or was it "Kristina"? :whistling: Nice body, seemed ok - barking though.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zyphy said:


> rip


turns out I was right.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Tosser's not been banned has he? Very sad day if so....... :whistling:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Tosser's not been banned has he? Very sad day if so....... :whistling:


there should be a board of banned members and reasons /duration of bans.

Lots of forums have them.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> Duranman
> 
> Save me posting tomorrow.


What's the story?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> there should be a board of banned members and reasons /duration of bans.
> 
> Lots of forums have them.


That would require transparency


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Just remembered "Stuey" - he was bonkers, really mad. Huge biceps allegedly, wanted to scrap with everyone. Crackers! Think he was alright really.
> 
> Anyone remember that Russian Bird...."Kritinna"...or was it "Kristina"? :whistling: Nice body, seemed ok - barking though.


yes remember her nose job in Poland thread.....fvcking amazing it was....I think the 5%ers are banned from using forums,

daz arms the same.

Bring back robster haha wipe the thick dust off the ban hammer.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

mal said:


> yes remember her nose job in Poland thread.....fvcking amazing it was....I think the 5%ers are banned from using forums,
> 
> daz arms the same.
> 
> Bring back robster haha wipe the thick dust off the ban hammer.


this one?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/224237-so-im-having-cosmetic-surgery/?


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

mal said:


> yes remember her nose job in Poland thread.....fvcking amazing it was....I think the 5%ers are banned from using forums,
> 
> daz arms the same.
> 
> Bring back robster haha wipe the thick dust off the ban hammer.


nose job? You mean lik blowjob/hand job ecc. But with the nose? It sounds interesting!!! Will the nose remain enlarged after?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

superpube said:


> this one?
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/224237-so-im-having-cosmetic-surgery/?do=embed


 bruised face pics...very haunting it was.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

AgoSte said:


> nose job? You mean lik blowjob/hand job ecc. But with the nose? It sounds interesting!!! Will the nose remain enlarged after?


lol,suck all them snobs out.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> That would require transparency


another forum was set up claiming they were transparent but what they didnt make so transparent was the owner and mods sold drugs ...

robsta is missed , used to talk offline a lot , this place wouldnt have cu**s like dungaman talking shite all the time


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> another forum was set up claiming they were transparent but what they didnt make so transparent was the owner and mods sold drugs ...
> 
> robsta is missed , used to talk offline a lot , this place wouldnt have cu**s like dungaman talking shite all the time


Seems like everyone's at it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Seems like everyone's at it


some people do it then move on


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

superpube said:


> this one?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/224237-so-im-having-cosmetic-surgery/?


f**k me is that thread cringworthy.

An OP on a nose that didnt need it, seriously, doc just put the bump in a different place.

The ass licking was like something never before witnessed.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

banzi said:


> turns out I was right.


turns out you was wrong

the internet is in shock


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

workinprogress1 said:


> turns out you was wrong
> 
> the internet is in shock


Well, as long as you can rub one out after at the thought of me being wrong then alls well in the world.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

seandog69 was always funny as fook!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@duranman where you at Denis?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

@seandog69, @BigTrev, @Milky, @Kristina, @mrssalvatore, @HDU the ones I can think of, but then again people come and goes all the time


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

> @seandog69, @BigTrev, @Milky, @Kristina, @mrssalvatore, @HDU the ones I can think of, but then again people come and goes all the time


im always here, just like your herpes, i just flare up every now and then and you notice me


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

IronJohnDoe said:


> @seandog69, @BigTrev, @Milky, @Kristina, @mrssalvatore, @HDU the ones I can think of, but then again people come and goes all the time


I'm still around and training tho never on much.

Cheers for the mention.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@bigllbs


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Actually that's a point... where is @Kristina? She used to be really active then became a mod and buggered off :lol:

Shame that the only real Mod that we see majorly active is @Dark sim


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Natty Steve'o what has happened to Steve'o.... i reckon hes not natty anymore :lol:


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

A1243R said:


> @Natty Steve'o what has happened to Steve'o.... i reckon hes not natty anymore :lol:


 last seen tearing of the shutter at a local needle exchange


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Actually that's a point... where is @Kristina? She used to be really active then became a mod and buggered off :lol:
> 
> Shame that the only real Mod that we see majorly active is @Dark sim


 She is a 5%er now.

8 hour arm workouts and 16 meals a day don't leave you much time to browse forums!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm glad the forum has lost the stupid obsession with IIFYM.

I just can't be arsed to argue why it's nonsense any more, if you really want to believe it go for it.

If you understand there's more to the human body than numbers in and numbers out then you know it's just for lays people to pretend they are bodybuilders.

The fitness world bores me


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

megatron1436114491 said:


> I'm glad the forum has lost the stupid obsession with IIFYM.
> 
> I just can't be arsed to argue why it's nonsense any more, if you really want to believe it go for it.
> 
> ...


Can't be arsed

Bored

But brings it up again


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

@BabyYoYo

@Magic Torch

@hamsternuts

@Zara-Leoni

@Jem


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

megatron1436114491 said:


> I'm glad the forum has lost the stupid obsession with IIFYM.
> 
> I just can't be arsed to argue why it's nonsense any more, if you really want to believe it go for it.
> 
> ...


 So tempting, but I will resist.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

megatron1436114491 said:


> I'm glad the forum has lost the stupid obsession with IIFYM.
> 
> I just can't be arsed to argue why it's nonsense any more, if you really want to believe it go for it.
> 
> ...


 So tempting, but I will resist.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Actually that's a point... where is @Kristina? She used to be really active then became a mod and buggered off :lol:
> 
> Shame that the only real Mod that we see majorly active is @Dark sim


 kris is busy as f**k she doesnt spend much time on forums at all , really nice lass to talk to and as genuine as they come .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

latblaster said:


> @bigllbs


 I was wondering what had happened to @biglbs

Hope you're well mate!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I was wondering what had happened to @biglbs
> 
> Hope you're well mate!!


 think he had enough of forums , he`s looking well on his fb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> think he had enough of forums , he`s looking well on his fb


 Good to hear mate. Always like Big T


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Good to hear mate. Always like Big T


 you still owe me a fcuking beer :beer:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> I was wondering what had happened to @biglbs
> 
> Hope you're well mate!!


 He was always a decent bloke on here from what i remember


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> you still owe me a fcuking beer :beer:


 I know mate, will sort it, I'm in Leicester from 27th but sold missus's car so won't be able to drive down as she will be using car for family trips etc.

I'll sort something.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I know mate, will sort it, I'm in Leicester from 27th but sold missus's car so won't be able to drive down as she will be using car for family trips etc.
> 
> I'll sort something.


 hire a car and we`ll have a session matey :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


> @seandog69, @BigTrev, @Milky, @Kristina, @mrssalvatore, @HDU the ones I can think of, but then again people come and goes all the time


 Nah I'm still here.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------

